# The Distraction Scare



## Moxlonibus (Mar 25, 2011)

I am a fan of the distraction scare.
You walk into a Victorian parlor. On the opposite side of the very small room, a tall wing back chair faces a smoldering fireplace. Psychotic shadows strobe around the room and you wonder when someone is going to jump out of the chair. Just as your pulse begins to drop, five very large rats come running at you as if they hadn't seen food in thirty days.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

One question. How do you train the rats?


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Distraction scares are the best. You plan a scare that you know would be the suspected one, and then WHAM! you hit them with the distraction. These work all the time.


----------



## Moxlonibus (Mar 25, 2011)

You have to train your rats the same way you train your fleas for the circus. I thought everyone here knew that. B)


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

lol. those are the best! I know there was another haunter on here who did that. yep i found it!

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=14999

this is the best example of the distraction scare i've ever seen!


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

We are using a lot of distractions this year. I just can't let out the secrets we are using this year until after the haunt. We can't spoil the surprises.


----------



## Moxlonibus (Mar 25, 2011)

Here's an example, http://www.youtube.com/user/hyperflexharrington5?feature=mhsn#p/c/F717418036052F48/3/dXBbykuLB-A


----------

